# table saw outfeed table ideas



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had ideas/plans for an outfeed table for a table saw. I'm thinking I want to make one that folds up or breaks down in some way since I am limited on space. Most of the ones that I have seen are roll around benches which I don't have the room for right now. I would like to cut some sheets of plywood but would like to do it as safely as possible!

Thanks, Scott


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Scott there are as many as there are people here*

Probably, but here are some of mine. I found a discarded basketball backboard with braces and a folding leg mount. Seems like it would make a dandy folding support, 2 hinges, a top surface, and a folding leg and bam! :laughing: bill
I just set it on top of the factory roller to get the idea of size. You could throw some rollers in it and make a roller support. The disadvantage to the rollers is things get to rolling "downhill" so fast, you can't stop them it works so well! 
FYI there's a reason they call them table saws...they get used as tables when the're not being used for sawing. :blink:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

*very interested*

I will be very interested in the responses to this post. I am looking to build an outfeed table for my Ridgid TS3660. It has the motor out the back end.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mines not elegant, but it works. 
Two inexpensive roller stands with a 4' long piece of ply on top of them. Captured the rollers with 2X2s at each end of the ply. 
Gene


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

*HERE* are 15 FREE outfeed table plans.

Man, you guys need to learn how to use GOOGLE!

Check out the bottom of the page for literally dozens of other neat FREE plans.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Willie T said:


> *HERE* are 15 FREE outfeed table plans.
> 
> Man, you guys need to learn how to use GOOGLE!
> 
> Check out the bottom of the page for literally dozens of other neat FREE plans.


No offense, but I am pretty confident in my abilty to use google and do so quite frequently. I can only speak for myself but I tend to ask questions on this forum (that may seem very basic) so that those of you who may have done something before or have first hand information might help guys like me avoid mistakes or make poor decisions.

Nonetheless, thank you for your help.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Holding true to reputation.... still the touchiest woodworking forum going. :smile: :yes:

And...... You're welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Willie T, why post just to insult people? Your original post was helpful, if a bit rude. People ask questions in here and are rarely touchy, in my experience, except when someone insults them for no reason. Google is great, and it's always my first stop when searching for information but this forum isn't just about getting answers, it's also about getting opinions and different ideas along with those answers.

ponch, i just built a "t bar" type stand with roller balls that has adjustable height. The big issue I've found is that my stock occasionally gets "stuck" between the roller balls (I often make thin cuts) and it just isn't wide/stable enough for really large stock. For moderate sized stock (up to about 24", twice the width of the thing) it works well, but a dedicated "table" would definitely be better.

I like woodnthings, but he has a habit of making ridiculously sturdy lifetime capable "accessories" for his tools, (as shown in his mobile cart thread) that are far "too much" for my needs. Some of the folding plans that WillieT linked to did look like a very nice compromise between the two extremes.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Holding true to reputation.... still the touchiest woodworking forum going. :smile: :yes:
> 
> And...... You're welcome. :thumbsup:


No I wouldn't really say touchy at all. Just an honest response to your post. I guessI kind of assumed honest responses were allowed....;-)

Bye the way...checked out the link and it is quite a goldmine. Some great stuff there. They have the exact outfeed table I need to build but I am going to be putting it on a slightly different Ridgid saw so I just need to figure out how to adapt that plan........but the more you drill down into that link the more pearls one finds.......thanks again.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Frankp*

Is this an insult? 
quote "I like woodnthings, but he has a habit of making *ridiculously sturd*y lifetime capable "accessories" for his tools, (as shown in his mobile cart thread) that are far "too much" for my needs."
Just wondering if this was a personal attack or an opinion.:blink: bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

No, woodnthings, it's meant to be the exact opposite of an insult. What you build is obviously well thought out and well executed. It suits your needs, it's just "more" than I need and I tend to go the other direction and be very minimalist with stuff like outfeed tables and carts etc. By "ridiculously sturdy" I meant it looks as if it's made to last a lifetime (or more) of good use. It's the timex of tool accessories (takes a lickin' keeps on tickin'... you know.)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

I feel better now that I've been compared to a Timex. :laughing:
Now that I'm older I get confused easily when my screen named is used in a properly punctuated sentence. :blink: bill


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I ditched my plan for a folding outfeed table and went with these...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/...e-support-best-30-bucks-ive-ever-spent-12651/


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Marv said:


> I ditched my plan for a folding outfeed table and went with these...
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/...e-support-best-30-bucks-ive-ever-spent-12651/


hmmm...nice idea...how wide is that pivoting head? Might need a couple of them side by side for plywood?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> hmmm...nice idea...how wide is that pivoting head? Might need a couple of them side by side for plywood?


 It's 21" wide and 2 would be a good idea for full sheets.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

frankp said:


> Willie T, why post just to insult people? Your original post was helpful, if a bit rude. People ask questions in here and are rarely touchy, in my experience, except when someone insults them for no reason. Google is great, and it's always my first stop when searching for information but this forum isn't just about getting answers, it's also about getting opinions and different ideas along with those answers.
> 
> ponch, i just built a "t bar" type stand with roller balls that has adjustable height. The big issue I've found is that my stock occasionally gets "stuck" between the roller balls (I often make thin cuts) and it just isn't wide/stable enough for really large stock. For moderate sized stock (up to about 24", twice the width of the thing) it works well, but a dedicated "table" would definitely be better.
> 
> I like woodnthings, but he has a habit of making ridiculously sturdy lifetime capable "accessories" for his tools, (as shown in his mobile cart thread) that are far "too much" for my needs. Some of the folding plans that WillieT linked to did look like a very nice compromise between the two extremes.


The answer to the original poster was not the least bit rude. No more rude than your equivalent attempt at humor with woodnthings (and you can see how that was taken). Totally obviously a complimentary joke, but...... Perhaps we both needed to add a Smiley Face emoticon for those a bit on the humor challenged side.

And Tom5151 should know better. I spend a lot of involved and (I thought...) _helpful_ time with him when he was trying to put together a workbench. Guess I may have been mistaken?


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Willie T said:


> The answer to the original poster was not the least bit rude. No more rude than your equivalent attempt at humor with woodnthings (and you can see how that was taken). Totally obviously a complimentary joke, but...... Perhaps we both needed to add a Smiley Face emoticon for those a bit on the humor challenged side.
> 
> And Tom5151 should know better. I spend a lot of involved and (I thought...) _helpful_ time with him when he was trying to put together a workbench. Guess I may have been mistaken?


Nope not mistaken one bit. And the bench came out great by the way. Honestly, I was just simply responding and saying that i do know how to use google. No malice was intended. I can understand your response. I really can. I did not perceive it to be an insult. Some people i am sure just come out here thinking this is a magic lantern and all they have to do is put a question in and get an answer out. I am not one of those people. A lot of my questions can and do get addressed through my own google searches. There are just some times i ask out here to avoid myself making big mistakes.

So keep the great advice coming. I appreciate it.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their help/advice. I have one of those ridgid stand mentioned and it is great, might need one or two more to handle sheets. 

Willy T, thank you for that link. I spent about an hour searching threw it today and found a ton of good plans for a bunch of different things. I also saved it in my favorites. 

I do google just about everything. Just sometimes it's hard to sift threw the results and find any useful info. All I found when googling was either roll around tables or ones that attached to the saw and folded. It's nice to come here and ask fellow woodworkers because usually someone on here has built exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks again to everyone for the help, Scott


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Celebrity Status ????*

I clicked on Willie T's link and liked to s**t. I scrolled down and what do I see? My outfeed table. LOL. I dont recall ever going to that website so I was really surprised and flattered. I'm still laughing. If I knew my outfeed table would appear somewhere else, I would have taken a better pic. 

OK, you can resume the fight now, sorry for the interruption. LOL


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their help/advice. I have one of those ridgid stand mentioned and it is great, might need one or two more to handle sheets.



How about making one of these little numbers (attached pic) and fab up a pivoting head in the other pic...you could even make it double the width for wider sheets.

You can make your own rollers with some pcs of pvc with wooden end plugs


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> No offense, but I am pretty confident in my abilty to use google and do so quite frequently. I can only speak for myself but I tend to ask questions on this forum (that may seem very basic) so that those of you who may have done something before or have first hand information might help guys like me avoid mistakes or make poor decisions.
> 
> Nonetheless, thank you for your help.


Your reasoning seems very logical to me. I probably would not be here if I was not looking to benefit from the experience of the people on here.

George


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

All I know is that I'm going to be poring over the plans on the page WillyT posted. Thanks for the link!


----------

